# 255/40/18???



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

I have a set of stock 18" wheels that I am going to put on my 04 M6. Will a 255/40/18 fit without having to do any modifications to the car? :confused And I will be looking to sell the stock 17s with stock BFG KDWS (245/45/17) if anyone is interested... Thanks for the help guys...


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

V8 GOAT said:


> I have a set of stock 18" wheels that I am going to put on my 04 M6. Will a 255/40/18 fit without having to do any modifications to the car? :confused And I will be looking to sell the stock 17s with stock BFG KDWS (245/45/17) if anyone is interested... Thanks for the help guys...


my 06 came stock with 235/40/18's some of these other folks might know better but i dont think there's much difference as long as the offset is the same


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

Anybody? Should I just go with a 245/40/18 instead? And by the way, I have had no strut rub in the past....


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

thats what i have on my car 245/40/18 all around. chex out the pics if you like to see :cheers


----------



## GTJoe (Jun 28, 2006)

EEZ GOAT said:


> thats what i have on my car 245/40/18 all around. chex out the pics if you like to see :cheers


I like your rims. What are they? 




edit: never mind found 'em :lol:


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

no one has tried from what I've been following, the rear will fit fine, but htere is some question of if the front will rub the strut.


----------

